# Suggestion: Disable post deletion. ...



## Sherminator (Nov 24, 2004)

I think that the ability to delete ones own posts should be limited to those posts which have yet to be replied to.

Whilst I am guilty deleting posts which have been referenced, I do regret it.

It would help to keep threads form becoming disjointed, and help fight the trolls and visionaries even if they go back and edit out the content of those posts. _And that could be combated by putting a time limit on the editing of ones own posts._


----------

